# Fog Light Bulb Replacement



## DUSTR 71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I recently purchased a 2000 Maxima SE. One of the fog lights is burnt out and I need to replace the bulb. How do you replace the bulbs on these? I can not see any easy way to access the light. I also already purchased a pair of H-3 bulbs. Are these the correct replacement bulbs?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*wussup*



DUSTR 71 said:


> I recently purchased a 2000 Maxima SE. One of the fog lights is burnt out and I need to replace the bulb. How do you replace the bulbs on these? I can not see any easy way to access the light. I also already purchased a pair of H-3 bulbs. Are these the correct replacement bulbs?


I was thinkin bout replacing the foglights too but it was too crazy...im pretty sure you have to go under the car to change the lights. and correct bulb should be stated in you manual.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Ya, you have to get under it, take off the splash guard. Then there is a bolt that holds the fog light assembly in place. Take that out and push on the back of the assembly. It slides out the front. Then you just unscrew the back of the assembly and replace your bulb.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

And yes H3 is the correct bulb.


----------



## DUSTR 71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sterling2000 said:


> And yes H3 is the correct bulb.


Thanks for the tips. I replaced both of them today. Only took about 10 minutes per side. Also rewired the foglights to come on without the headlights from Housecor's tips. That took another 10 minutes. Love the results!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

DUSTR 71 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I replaced both of them today. Only took about 10 minutes per side. Also rewired the foglights to come on without the headlights from Housecor's tips. That took another 10 minutes. Love the results!


Where are those instructions?


----------



## DUSTR 71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sterling2000 said:


> Where are those instructions?


http://www.innerbean.com/housecor/piaa_fogs.html


----------

